# Returning to Fantasy



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of starting another fantasy army, and it won't be chaos, dwarves, or empire. I'm leaning toward Dark Elves, Skaven, or Vampires, though I know VC is over played where I go. So it ultimately comes down to Dark Elves vs. Skaven. Thoughts?


----------



## Waffle (Aug 12, 2009)

Dark Elves are VERY hard to play, but very rewarding. 
Skaven on the other hand are considerably more fun to play with and a bit more forgiving considering the amount you play with.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Skaven are due for an update soon, so i would suggest waiting for them, or playing dark elves, for preferance I definatly would play skaven, Not overplayed anywhere, Fluffy, very customisable.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

You know which way I lean!
Be careful, I think GW is cutting back on Skaven Battalions, I couldn't get one from my normal cheapo retailer and had to order from GW... apparently they are out of production in preparation for the big update...


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Waffle said:


> Dark Elves are VERY hard to play, but very rewarding.
> Skaven on the other hand are considerably more fun to play with and a bit more forgiving considering the amount you play with.


First off, I play both and Skaven are way harder to win with than dark elves when you're first starting off. Once you learn how to utilize the dirty tactics of the skaven, though, they are nearly unstoppable once you master how to "fight battles on your terms" as I call it. Dark elves however, are a lot of fun as well it's just a matter of what you are looking for. Dark elves have hard hitting units that kill a lot while skaven have to outmanoeuver and use things like dark elf hatred/frenzy/flee from charges with expendible units to open your opponents flanks to you're better units. Dark elves can have a dragon and skaven can match that with 160 slaves. Both of them have devastating magic so if you're looking for magic heavy army they can both be good. Since I'm a skaven player I gotta try to sway you a little to their side so here goes...Skaven are the only army that can shoot into combat. I would however wait it out for a month or 2 to see what's going on with the new skaven if you were to decide you wanted to follow the horned rat.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There is 1 serious downside to skaven that Jester skirted: if you're taking 160 slaves to counter a dragon you have to PAINT 160 slaves.
I would love to do skaven but there is no way on this earth that I could manage to paint an army this decade (the thought of painting 40 gnoblars is plenty thank you).


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't mind painting lots of models (as long as they don't have shells. Tyrannids = :angry: ) so that's not a problem. Actually, the skaven would be a break; I play Dark Eldar in 40k, which paint a lot like my Dark Elves. I probably won't get anything for at least 2 months, I need to finish my 40k first. Once I start, the update would be out already. 

@Jester12: I played Beasts of Chaos before the codexes died, and I'm actually not to bad with expendables, dirty tricks, and such. 

@Cleitus_the_Black: Yes, I know what you recommend. If you run into another white skaven army, it might be me.  ...Assuming you don't have a problem with me stealing your idea?


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Haha it's almost as much your idea as it is mine at this point!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

E-e-e-excellent! *complete with Mr. Burns impression* I just wanted to make sure you wouldn't be mad if I end up posting pics with similar theme to yours. 

Ok then, I think I'll start Skaven after my months of painting 40k. :biggrin: Thanks to everybody for the help in deciding!


----------

